# Another "lost" King Pigeon



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

For over a year now we have those big white beautiful Kings found all over the place. When found they are in such a bad shape that sometimes all we try they don't make it. 
A wonderful lady called me about this beautiful big white bird sitting in front of her doorstep and not wanting to leave. I was meeting her after work and while she was handing me the bird over he passed away. We were both in tears, she really was hoping she got him help on time.

I have no idea where those birds come from, who releases them. Some are banded some not. The bands are not traceable. I have three of those and if Lolita is one too then I have four. 
Yong had at some point nine, plus a couple more who were adopted by the founders. That is what we know of.
Those are big white birds - 700gr. who cannot even fly well. Some are young, but some are old, like Krames.
What irresponsible person sets them free, I would like to know, and explain to him that those poor birds don't make it out there. They are also pretty human friendly, so it is clear they are released from somewhere.
Poor birds that don't get the help needed in time, it breaks my heart to think about that.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry Reti, that had to be just terrible.

I wonder if these birds, like Thomas "my tank engine" were used for (quick cheap...easy money...) bird release for wedding or something.

I would love to get my hands on the culprit or culprits. I wonder if they are advertising somewhere...by paper, internet, word of mouth...it would be nice to report them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am "listening" asking, investigating, came up with nothing.
Your Thomas was also a Lucky one, I forgot about him, so that would be five found in my area.

Thomas was bought just for the release, that's what the guy from the church told me, he had asked the person who released him, but that is all he knew, he didn't think of asking where he purchased the birds from. And poor Thomas was just a baby.
How is he doing BTW?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> How is he doing BTW?


Thomas is doing just fine, he is very comfortable and in the routine now, with all the birds. He still has his eye on Gorgious, and flirts with her constantly, but she does not respond at all. She doesn't respond to any flirtations from any of the males. Reti, do you know how old she is?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Reti ~ I'm sorry for you, the poor pigeon & his rescuer. Thank you for trying to help him.
Treesa ~ You are probably right about these white birds being used as releases at weddings. 
Because Jesse is white, we suspect that he may have been used as a release. 
I guess many of these "business" people figure that the birds were covered by their fee, so they don't care if they get lost. 
These people only see them as money-makers ~ not sweet, innocent, trusting creatures. Morons!!!

Phyll


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

As far as input on these large kings...I recently recieved one, which Im trying to find a home for, who doesn't even FLY! He will inside the cage and loft but he would rather walk anywhere he has to go. He reminds me of a chicken. All he does is walk. He will walk a hundred yards away from the loft get scared and run back! Flying is like 2nd nature to him, only if he absolutly needs it will he fly.

As far as using them at a release. I think they would make the very opposite impression. I dont think anyone could get away with using Utility Kings at a wedding. For the most part they would flutter a big and hit the ground from my experiance. Maybe someone has the free ranging with chickens and some just get lost?

Luis


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti, 

Can you look around to see if anyone in your area releases for weddings?

My sister lives on a golf coarse right at the foot of a mountain. We enjoy watching the many kinds of hawks soaring and perching on the power lines.

One time when I was punching her code to get in the gate, I heard flap...flap...flap, I saw one of those big white birds struggleing to fly, and from that location I dought if he got very far. The hawks just sit around and wait for the rabbits on the lawn. Only one bird I saw, and it broke my heart because I know it is not customary to release one bird at a wedding. Later I saw the carriage go by with the happy couple. I wonder if they ever even thought about the location that they released those birds. Well anyway, I got on line, and there were only a couple of dove releasers in the area. One of them will let you rent the birds for $20 if you go pick them up. Never knowing how the people who picked them up would handle their birds or in what type of location that they would release them.

Very Sad and Irresponsible,
Feather

I'm sorry Reti, I know that was heart breaking for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Treesa, Gorgious has a 2005 band if I am not mistaken and she was found in October. So, she is still pretty young judging from the band, but old enough to show interest in a mate. Hmm, well a couple of my girls needed a lot of time before they decided on a mate.
Her band was traced ot a Hardware store, when I called them they told me they didn't keep records of the bird's buyers

My Kings here don't do much of flying either. Krames flys only if he absolutely has to (when I try to catch him to clean his feet. He seems to always be walking in droppings).

Those people just don't care what happens to those poor birds, how sad.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti, she must not be interested in them then.


White Kings are not to be used for weddings or any kind of release. They do not have the ability to fly much nor do they have the homing instinct. If you see anyone use these birds for weddings or such they need to be reported as this is abuse.

Please do not support these businesses, use only a reputable businesses, who have white homing pigeons, and they are trained to fly home. We have several members here who do white dove releases. they love their birds and have done excellent training & supportive care to ensure the safety of their birds.


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately the cheaper version of the white dove release exists. I post on my website and flyers specifically never to use turtle doves or birds where you can have them sent to you (i.e. "rent"), and to never, never ,never buy them yourself to release. I mention it is cruel and inhumane. I think it is that most people don't realize what goes into having a dove release business and the fact it is cheaper in most cases to just order the birds. Also, there aren't that many of us and if someone can't find a release business they may try and just do it themselves. I have people calling from hundreds of miles away and ask if my birds can fly that far. I know of someone who has a release business and had someone call him from the other side of the country!
We white dove owners don't support this unethical behavior in any way and I am going to do some internet research on this specifically to see if I can find any clues, too. Please keep us informed if you find anything specifically and if I can be of help in any way!
Catherine


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I had seven white ringneck doves come in last year that had been purchased in an Asian market in Chinatown, Los Angeles for release at a funeral. Fortunately for the doves one of the family members had the good sense to scoop them up and bring them to me. Apparently the "release" consisted of opening the basket, having to literally toss the doves out only to have them flap and land a few feet away and just sit there totally terrified and disoriented. While I am sorry the family didn't get the beautiful tribute to their loved one that they had hoped for, I'm very glad that the birds were saved and that this family perhaps learned a lesson.

I currently have a gorgeous young (2006 banded) white racing pigeon that I have traced to a local release person. I have now left three messages for her asking her to call and make arrangements for the bird. Haven't heard a peep, so I hope she is out of town or something and not just ignoring making arrangements for her bird.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti, 

This is just a suggestion, but have you tried looking for the dove releasers in the Spanish ads and news papers. 

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is my intention, to look in spanish adds and papers, only I don't speak Spanish, and don't know anyone who does, but I will pick up the Sunday papers and keep them until I find somebody willing to look thoufh them, maybe they have pictures or something and make it easier to locate them.

Terry how sad for those poor doves. I hope too whoever was at that funeral to have learned his lesson.

Thank you Catherine. If I find something I will let you know.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Babalfish link*

Reti,
Here is a link to Babelfish where you can translate Spanish to English in case you find an ad that you want to know what it is saying in English.

NAB 

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is great Nab. Thanks so much, I bookmarked it.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti, 

We have a member from Puerto Rico, Luis. Maybe if you contacted him he could investigate on line. My husband speaks Spanish, but, I don't know how to switch the computer over to the Spanish language. 

Luis may be willing to help. He seems like a stand up guy, with some really beautiful pigeons.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good idea, will pm him

Reti


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

You guys are probably right on track. I have internet searched multiple sites on white dove release hoping to find something fishy--but those who advertise, via internet anyway, seem on the up and up. 
This whole subject just gives me a sick stomach. Not just from the business standpoint--but those poor birds. I also believe if the people buying the birds knew what they were doing most wouldn't buy them. I hold the person doing the selling responsible!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Catherine, the people who sell them, couldn't care less, they just want the money.
I tracked a band # down a few months back to a hardware store who sells pigeons. They told me that they don't keep track to whom they sell the birds. After I tried to tell them how wrong they are in doing this they just hang up on me.

Also the King Treesa has who after the release wouldn't leave the church was released by a family friend of the couple who was getting married. He is not in the release business, he just did the couple a favor. 
As you mentioned, the people who advertise have a business with their own birds who train them and breed them and maybe some of them even care for them


Reti


----------

